# new camera tips



## Andymacg (Dec 26, 2013)

happy xmas and new year to you all
would of loved a dslr camera but apparantly Santa thought i was not that well behaved this year

anyway im after some tips as i had a new camera a Canon Powershot SX500, which is a bit of an upgrade from what i'm used,to being a compact digi camera guy for the past few years 
.
been playing with in the garden with it and the zoom is pretty impressive on it but does anyone have any tips for getting the most out it and learning what all the functions does?


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 26, 2013)

I recommend whipping it out wherever you go and start playing with it, best way to learn and try to avoid it firing it prematurely. Especially in this weather.


----------



## mookster (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah I can only echo what he said, the best way of learning is simply by using it. I never read any how-to books or anything when I got my DSLR, simply went out and started using it and learnt on the go.


----------



## magmo (Dec 26, 2013)

Use it as much as you can... The great thing about digital is you can see strait away if you have a good result or not... unlike the good old days but I do miss film at times....


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 26, 2013)

Use it all you can, around the house, outside, night and day - as already stated your technical mistakes or poor images will cost you nothing. However do read and understand the user manual, so that all the functions become second nature, as it is surprising how many people do not use even a relatively simple camera to its full potential. Your particular camera is capable of producing quite striking images - if the operator has their wits about them. The time to read a good book on photographic technique is when you can produce good clear, properly lit images routinely. The majority of those really superb, standout photographs come about when the photographer has full manual control over all functions. Selective focus, restricted depth of field etc can turn a mundane, very busy image into a really striking photograph - something that can be sadly lacking in this 'auto everything' digital age.


----------



## Andymacg (Dec 26, 2013)

cheers folks 

shall be out for a play tommorrow with it and see what i can come up with, thanks again everyone who,took the time to reply


----------



## jammy (Dec 26, 2013)

Ha got the exact same camera some months ago (after reading many reviews) A dslr is ok but you gotta know how to use it!! Just go out and play with it, I got a basic book to tell you how to get those shots you may have seen elsewhere and want to recreate you know like having something in the foreground in focus/background out of focus etc etc.The zoom is amazing,I play with mine around the house a lot just getting pics of the kids...If all else fails putting it in auto mode gets great pics wherever your shooting(feels like your being a bit lazy though!)


----------



## Pilot (Dec 27, 2013)

I do miss the depth of field that film gave, however we must move with the times. I totally agree with the other posters here - use it, use it, use it, and then use it some more. Despite the manufacturing process, each camera seems to behave slighlty differently, and you have to learn how yours behaves. I had a DSLR that was utterly useless at night, or long exposure shots while another camera of the same make, but different model did both superbly. 

Of course, to get the best possible practice you should do it in the environment that it will be used in - so take your new camera as permission to do lots of sploring! 

Enjoy!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 27, 2013)

Probably better asking on a photography forum but as others have said, just get out and use it... hands on is always the best way 

Closing the thread.


----------

